# Exhaust help



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a 2007 Polaris 700 Sportsman. The issue that I am having is that where the exhaust meets the header it glows red when it's operating. What could be causing this?
Thank you!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Aftermarket header?


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Stock header


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

It gets so hot it melts the doughnut gasket.....


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Running lean id imagine....


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

SnowFakers;1889722 said:


> Running lean id imagine....


How do you correct that with efi?


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

> On some of the early 700 and 800 efi machines we had to reflash them because of running too lean. Had some that the pipes would glow cherry red. This usually took care of the problem. But like suggested I'd check for any exhaust leaks too. Plus not a bad idea to check out the " sticky" post on efi problems above this section.A sensor harness short could cause problems also.


http://atvconnection.com/forums/pol...5-polaris-sportsman-700-efi-running-lean.html

Some decent info in that thread it looks like.


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

I loaned mine out one time, and the knucklehead borrowing it ran her out of fuel and it backfired, knocking something loose connecting to the carb. It was running really hot and had idle issues as well.... Do a quick visual, hopefully it is something simple.


----------

